# DVDs



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Every time I listen to selections from some of Wagner's operas, I find myself wishing for a DVd of just one of them. I don't know which one yet but one. Nevertheless, I have a question. I had one DVD. What it was I don't recall at the moment. the music was lovely but there was no action. If a person watched one of Wagner's operas, he would certainly want to see the action also. Do DVD show action? How can we know in advance of purchase?

All that stuttering done, what DVD would you all recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In Wagner's operas there is a lot of standing around anyway.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> In Wagner's operas there is a lot of standing around anyway.


Perhaps but is the stage action shown on DVDs?

Did you and Irene come to a peaceful agreement?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the DVD of Daniel Barenboim's Bayreuth which I enjoy very much Yes, there is action and the singing is very good. I have also seen Levine's Met DVD and prefer the Barenboim. I have a dificult time with Jessye Norman as a seductive Seglinde. It defies credibility whereas Nadin Secunde is excellent. Plus Paul Elming is much more attractive than Gary Lakes. In the Bayreuth production the ending of Act I is quite physical as opposed to the Met with two overwieght people singing to each other.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> I have the DVD of Daniel Barenboim's Bayreuth which I enjoy very much Yes, there is action and the singing is very good. I have also seen Levine's Met DVD and prefer the Barenboim. I have a dificult time with Jessye Norman as a seductive Seglinde. It defies credibility whereas Nadin Secunde is excellent. Plus Paul Elming is much more attractive than Gary Lakes. In the Bayreuth production the ending of Act I is quite physical as opposed to the Met with two overwieght people singing to each other.


In all due respect, Danile Barenboim's production of which opera? I really am not up on these. I only know I'd like to see one of Wagner's operas. I've not made a decision of which. the little I've heard of a number of them is very attractive.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hazel said:


> In all due respect, Danile Barenboim's production of which opera? I really am not up on these. I only know I'd like to see one of Wagner's operas. I've not made a decision of which. the little I've heard of a number of them is very attractive.


Hazel - if you look on the opera forum there's lots of Wagner info. A dedicated thread to DVD & Blu-ray is here.

Hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Perhaps but is the stage action shown on DVDs?
> 
> Did you and Irene come to a peaceful agreement?


Yes. She got a little cranky... but then went away. Left a helluva mess behind though. Some of the state numbered roads won't be repaired this year, and significant bridges gone. I watched a homemade video of a nearby covered bridge being 'gently', gracefully swept away by the Williams River. La Ni~na is as much to blame as Irene, I guess. Females are the destructive sex anyway.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Hazel - if you look on the opera forum there's lots of Wagner info. A dedicated thread to DVD & Blu-ray is here.
> 
> Hope you find what you're looking for.


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yes. She got a little cranky... but then went away. Left a helluva mess behind though. Some of the state numbered roads won't be repaired this year, and significant bridges gone. I watched a homemade video of a nearby covered bridge being 'gently', gracefully swept away by the Williams River. La Ni~na is as much to blame as Irene, I guess. Females are the destructive sex anyway.


I saw where she tilted a three-story house into the river. Oops!


----------

